# Confidence building tips for horse riding



## Loklir (Jul 21, 2011)

I've been riding for 11 years and am in year 12 currently so i'm really busy and don't get to ride often. 

Last year i was searching for a new horse and all the horses i tried either bucked me off or reared up on me and i fell off. This wen't on for three horses i tried. One of them reared up on me while in a lesson and almost went right over nearly killing us both. The next day he went bronko on me and bucked and spun until i fell off. He dislocated my shoulder and knee and i was out of riding for a while. 

When we got my current horse she was great even though i was so nervous i froze on her back she didn't even try to get me off. We took her home and then she went right up on me and did the same thing the gelding did. I was shaken completely and didn't ride for about 4 months. 

I'm starting to ride her again after my older sister has been re-training her. I am a nervous riding naturally but it's like my nervousness has been amplified and she's quiet young so needs someone she can trust so at the moment we are clashing a bit... Any Tips to help us work together better and build my confidence to become a better rider? 

i really love riding so don't won't to give up


----------



## gigem88 (May 10, 2011)

It's small thing but it helps. Talk to her while you ride. It keeps you breathing so you won't hold your breath and tense up so bad and she'll benefit by hearing your soothing voice.


----------



## SocietyJoe (Jan 21, 2011)

Your not alone in your feelings, there are many people out there who feel the exact same way. 

These are some tips that helped me alittle.
*Confidence *
#1 Breathe.
#2 Sing one of your favourite songs as loud as you can. 
#3 Strike up a conversation with your horse. 
#4 Just walk, there is no reason to go flat out fast, just chill on your horse's back.​ 

If you own a young horse - maybe you could try some calm down supplements such as magnesium and such so when you get nervous it doesn't impact her? 

*I found this site for the use of magnesium supplements and horses;* Magnesium: calming supplement for excitable horses


Also take the time to invest in a trainer to help you out.


----------



## dreamsintotreasure (Jun 22, 2011)

gigem88 said:


> It's small thing but it helps. Talk to her while you ride. It keeps you breathing so you won't hold your breath and tense up so bad and she'll benefit by hearing your soothing voice.


 
I used to have an OTTB and if she felt any tension she would end up running around like a maniac. This is exactly what I did. I used to tell her stories whether it be how my day was or Goldielocks and the 3 bears. Anything I could do to keep myself relaxed and BREATHING helped out tremendously. I used to get some strange glances while I was riding but if it works, it works!


----------



## Mickey4793 (Sep 24, 2009)

I sing to my horse when I'm nervous, it really helps out


----------



## gigem88 (May 10, 2011)

I haven't tried singing (mainly cuz I sound like a stuck pig!) but I may anyway!!


----------



## Loklir (Jul 21, 2011)

Thanks for all your advice... we tried this thing called join up the other day and it worked... i almost teared up from happiness.

she's the type of horse that goes out of their way to step on the foot of the people they don't like so being able to be connected was a big deal  i'll try singing next time we go riding see if that helps, and i do really need to learn how to breath.


----------



## Freda (Jun 26, 2011)

Ativan? JK


----------

